# New Bolt won't stream from Amazon



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

I spent quite a bit of time on the phone with Amazon this morning regarding problems with streaming movies on my Prime account. The Bolt has been unsuccessful getting any movie to stream. The UI and movie trailers work fine, but no go with streaming the actual movie/video.

Tivo Techs point the finger at Amazon, because every other service available to me...works fine. No problem with NetFlix, YouTube and other streaming services.

An error message from Amazon pops up each attempt to stream a video. The message says that it can't load the movie, then tells me to contact Amazon's video service techs. Also, there is a very annoying high-pitch crack while the video is trying to start.

Since I'm brand new to Tivo, I have no idea if the recent Tivo update may have introduced this problem. I'll be watching here and waiting for a response from the next tier of Amazon's technical folks as they take a look at what's going on. Note... I was told by Amazon that I am not the only one reporting this behavior, so it looks like this is an emerging problem since the latest Tivo update.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You may need to power cycle the Tivo.


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> You may need to power cycle the Tivo.


Tivo tech support gave me a list of things to try. All were performed with no positive result.

The Amazon tech support person I spoke with today noted that they had already created several tickets throughout last week for the symptoms I am getting now.


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

Not that this is a major help or anything, but we watched Amazon Prime a good part of the weekend on our Bolt with no problems (trying to finish The Man in The High Castle). I hope they get it worked out for you, I love having Amazon on my Bolt.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mandy Moo said:


> Not that this is a major help or anything, but we watched Amazon Prime a good part of the weekend on our Bolt with no problems (trying to finish The Man in The High Castle). I hope they get it worked out for you, I love having Amazon on my Bolt.


I just wish they would the streaming of UHD encodes on the Bolt Amazon app.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm having no problem streaming to my Bolt from Amazon. My software version is 20.5.4a.RC6-USC-11-849. I don't know whether it's the latest version or not.


----------



## NoNose (Nov 27, 2015)

While working with a Tivo tech, a message popped up on the screen: "Can't complete this function because a software update is scheduled for 2a.m."

When I told the tech, he was very surprised that my VERY new Bolt was at the previous version. He suggested that I force a connect to Tivo, and thereby launch the update immediately. The update completed normally.

At this point, the problem I was having has been resolved 100%.

So, it's official... Though Tivo had been adamant that Amazon was the culprit that caused this issue...and were ultimately responsible for a fix, they themselves had dropped the ball.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I just wish they would the streaming of UHD encodes on the Bolt Amazon app.


Still no 4k...


----------

